# Ramble Or Maxxair Vent Covers



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which brand vent cover works best? Also can you put a standard vent cover on the bathroom vent fan? Any information is appreciated.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have had all three...

MaxxAir works great -- last longer -- no problem...

Aero-Flo works good until they stay in the sun and then crack and fall apart

Ramble is Spanish for "THESE THING SUCK AND FALL APART FASTER THEN YOU CAN PUT THEM ON"

Yes I am sure that there are some that have had the AeroFlo and Ramble that has survivied hurricane force winds and sun hotter then Venus -- but the ones that I have used HAVEN'T...

Go with Maxx-Air... I have one of those over my bathroom vent and the front vent ... I have a MaxxAir fan over the kitchen vent...


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Can anyone tell me which brand vent cover works best? Also can you put a standard vent cover on the bathroom vent fan? Any information is appreciated.


We have 3 Maxxair's on our Fifth Wheel and we also them on our Coachmen TT that we traded in on the Outback.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Maxxair has come out with a new style called the Maxxair II you want to look into.


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I have had all three...
> 
> MaxxAir works great -- last longer -- no problem...
> 
> ...


Didn't realize that's what Rambler meant in spanish!!







I liked them cause they were plain and had stainless steel hardware. I installed 3 of them on our 5-er. Guess I'll keep an eye on them so some unsuspecting driver before doesn't have one kiss his windshield.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

I just bought the Rambler's too. I figured plastic is plastic. They look the same with different names. I actually like the look of the Rambler better anyways. I can't wait for a nice day, off from work, and find someone to watch the kids so that I can install them along w/everything else.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep they all seem the same at first -- its not until the countless 110+ degree days that after about a year the Ramble's plastic gets very brittle and just falls apart ...

I went to clean mine and it just caved in...

and if you do a little searching you will find this has happened to others owning the Ramble for more then a year also --

But hey -- thats just my opinion...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rambler is basically the Camping World brand name.

I've heard similar reports to what Ghosty said on other forums.

Personally I've always bought the MaxxAir brand, I've just never had a single problem after having put them on 3 RVs.


----------

